# Spinning Rod For Jigging



## ToddB (Jul 8, 2013)

I have a stella 8000 and need a rod to put it on. Would like to jig for amberjack and tuna. Suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## nook (Mar 5, 2015)

There are hundreds of rods u can use ..all depends on your pocket.


----------



## ToddB (Jul 8, 2013)

I am thinking around $250.00. Also is the 8000 to small a reel?


----------



## muleherder (Mar 7, 2006)

The $180 Shimano Trevala in Extra Heavy works for me - light and planty of backbone.


----------



## t-astragal (Dec 14, 2011)

ToddB said:


> I am thinking around $250.00. Also is the 8000 to small a reel?


No not at all. Or yes absolutely. Texas tuna? Great choice, I've never been close to spooled on mine. I have something like 350 yds of JB 40 on mine. If the target is 150-200 lb tuna then it's too small.

Steve


----------



## ToddB (Jul 8, 2013)

Do I need a heavy or extra heavy action rod?


----------



## nook (Mar 5, 2015)

8000/10000 size reel is an excellent choice for jigging . Loaded up with a decent 50 lb braided line and youre good to go.
For a good balance and an all day jigging set up , a 250 g rod is ideal. There is a Houston Guy Vu Nguyen selling some Sting O jigging rods for $179 on ebay. Great rods to start with. Regarding the action of your rod , its upto your preferences, IMO those trevalas are way way too parabolic , thus they put some hurt on your back. 

I rather mod/fast or fast action.


I'll pm the links


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

I have a custom wrapped Monster Chojin spinner I won in an auction a couple years ago sitting in my closet. Medium action (equivalent to a PE6). max drag about 28 - 30lb. Perfect for 8000 Stella.

It was built by Topper on 360T, beautiful rod. I since found that I prefer conventional for jigging.

I'll let it go for 175.00 pick up in Clear Lake. PM me with email if your interested

Dale


----------



## baitbig (Jul 20, 2010)

X2 on the shimano trevala extra heavy. I have one with the penn battle 8000 on it. Love the combo. The rod is 150-200lb class and the reel has about 450yds of 65lb braid and up to 40lbs of drag. 

I may be off slightly on the specs but that's ballpark.


----------



## nook (Mar 5, 2015)

rainbowrunner said:


> I have a custom wrapped Monster Chojin spinner I won in an auction a couple years ago sitting in my closet. Medium action (equivalent to a PE6). max drag about 28 - 30lb. Perfect for 8000 Stella.
> 
> It was built by Topper on 360T, beautiful rod. I since found that I prefer conventional for jigging.
> 
> ...


Dale , pm some pics and spechs of the Chojin. Thats a collectors rod. I want it


----------



## t-astragal (Dec 14, 2011)

baitbig said:


> X2 on the shimano trevala extra heavy. I have one with the penn battle 8000 on it. Love the combo. The rod is 150-200lb class and the reel has about 450yds of 65lb braid and up to 40lbs of drag.
> 
> I may be off slightly on the specs but that's ballpark.


The line class on that rod is ridiculous. I don't understand how they came up with it. The rod is about a 50 lb class rod. Keep the drag at about 15 lbs and it should serve you well enough. Good news is that's enough for about any Texas open water fish.

Steve


----------



## aobenberger (Jul 27, 2006)

I've got 2 Stella's on Terez and I would do it any other way.


----------



## nook (Mar 5, 2015)

t-astragal said:


> The line class on that rod is ridiculous. I don't understand how they came up with it. The rod is about a 50 lb class rod. Keep the drag at about 15 lbs and it should serve you well enough. Good news is that's enough for about any Texas open water fish.
> 
> Steve


X2 ....relying on overated specs from the manufacturer is setting yourself for failures. 
Don't believe everything you read on those specs . Certainly on that Pen Battle reel , #40 it's just stupidly wrong. Keep a conservative 15-18lb of drag and that reel might last you one season. But that's it.


----------



## baitbig (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh I agree that 40lb drag is crazy and honestly without being strapped in a harness I couldn't hold a fish that would ever need that much. But I do like knowing I have extra in case I need to try to turn a fish. Main reason I got the reel was for price, line capacity (we go to Venice every year now) and I have several smaller ones and love them. 

But for 110 bucks, it's hard to beat.

The rod is 5'6" which is the main reason I got it. I've never understood how those bay looking rods can be 200lb class either. But so far I've caught 25lb snaps and 40lb ajs and had no problem and was able to jig all day. 

Everyone has their own preferences.


----------



## t-astragal (Dec 14, 2011)

I think your battle will last much more than one season. Unless your season is 200 trips. Lol. Like nook said though, 40 lbs is not realistic for the reel or the angler really. Very few 5 lb 30w conventional reels are meant to fish that much drag. Keep it around 15 and clean & grease it good after every trip and I bet you don't wear it out anytime soon. 

That class of fish you mention is perfect for the rod. I've caught up to 60-80 lb tuna on one. I did upgrade eventually to a black hole 250. 

I don't jig much anymore. I like popping too much now. 


Steve


----------



## nook (Mar 5, 2015)

I couldn't agree more with you on preferences ...that's the name of the game .
GL


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

rainbowrunner said:


> I have a custom wrapped Monster Chojin spinner I won in an auction a couple years ago sitting in my closet. Medium action (equivalent to a PE6). max drag about 28 - 30lb. Perfect for 8000 Stella.
> 
> It was built by Topper on 360T, beautiful rod. I since found that I prefer conventional for jigging.
> 
> ...


These are phenomenal rods. Jump on this! Topper is a top notch builder and the blanks are awesome. Very parabolic.

If you decide to go Trevala, the 58XXH is your best bet in my opinion.


----------

